# peanut butter bait



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I just saw on youtube how a guy who nailed the lid of a jar to a tree and screwed the jar onto the lid as it's fixed to the tree waist high. Then cut the bottom out of the jar. Do you think this would be effective and cost efficient?
Has anyone mixed their own deer attractent and been successful with it?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I use to use peanut butter as a bait and it worked very well but the problem was with the squirrels. They will stay there and eat the peanut butter all day long. If somehow you could block the squirrels and only allow the deer then I think it would work great.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer do like the smell/taste, but it&#8217;s anything but cost efficient.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I spread ALOT peanut butter on a downfallen tree last year during late archery season that was about 5' off of a well use trail. Raccoons and squirrels loved it, but it didn't get a single lick from any deer unless they floated over to it because there were no deer tracks by it. I remember doing this too because it was a jumbo jar of that natural, tasteless peanut butter that I hated. I'd spread some every few days until that jar was empty. Maybe I'll try jiff this year, I don't think I'm hunting healthy deer.lol


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Even the deer don't like that crap!


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

maybe if you could put pvc pipe in the ground and fasten the peanut butter waist high on that...the squirrels might have a tougher time getting to it that way


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Sounds like squirrel bait to me.


----------

